# Kayakers: how do you transport?



## E_T (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey all, just got a 2014 Rogue SV. I'm looking for some roof mounting options for my kayak. These crossbars look pretty good:

https://www.amazon.com/2014-2015-Ni...399040&sr=8-1&keywords=nissan+rogue+crossbars

As for the holder, I'm considering the Thule Hull-a-port Aero. If anyone has other suggestions, I'd be happy to them. I used to have a Jeep Liberty where the glass part of the tailgate flipped up. I just slid the kayak in, and let it stick out the back, but I'm not sure I could pull this off with the Rogue. How are you kayakers carrying your boats? Thanks!


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Trailer.*

We have 4 kayaks and have an ultra light trailer we transport them on. We have used the roof rack on our Odyssey, but kills the gas mileage.


----------



## E_T (Aug 5, 2016)

stlblues1967 said:


> We have 4 kayaks and have an ultra light trailer we transport them on. We have used the roof rack on our Odyssey, but kills the gas mileage.


Thanks. I just have the one kayak for now. I ended up getting Thule crossbars and their Slipstream 887XT for easier loading by myself. Seems nice so far. Hopefully, MPGs don't take too big a hit.


----------



## JewellDouglas (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes, I also use my new ultra trailer to transport my kayaks. I had 3 kayaks and recently I had Shop online and bought a new ultra trailer, which was shipped by an auto shipping California service. I used my ultra trailer to transport my kayaks.


----------

